# Getting propane in washington state!!



## BarbG (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi We are planning a driving trip thru washington state to visit family and see people but we have a propane rig and we aren't sure if there will be enough fuel stations that sell auto propane for us to travel thru. We have been trying to get another tank installed so that we have more miles to go before refueling but are hitting a rock which ever way we turn. So I was wondering if any of you could help. Do most towns have auto propane?? (we lived there years ago and dh says most did not then) Do any of you have a propane rig and do you have a problem getting fuel for it?? Is there some way we can get propane from a BBQ filler?? What would we need for that?? Thanks!! BarbG


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

BarbG:

When are you planning your trip? 

I know lots of places sell the propane that goes into the cannisters for camping, barbecues, etc. Excuse me if I sound dumb for asking, but can you fuel up at those kinds of places?

If you have to have like regular gas pumps (that pump propane), then all I can offer is to make a conscious effort to keep an eye out along a certain stretch of I-5 (since you're coming from B.C., is that the route you'll be taking?).

I wouldn't be able to help you with anything past, say, Olympia to the north and possibly exit 68 to the south but maybe somebody else could.

I wonder if you could find this out from AAA. I imagine they have a web site.

If I can be of some help, let me know.

Janis


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I just saw your other thread about your destination.

It doesn't look like I can be of much help since I live on "the other side" (of the Cascades).

There is a Northeast Washington State Fair in Colville August 21 - 24.

If you do get over here, the Washington State Fair is in Puyallup and takes place from September 5 - 21 (that's a _long_ fair!

Janis


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You might want to route yourself past RV stores like Camping world,etc.Most sell propane.RV places should be good sources,RV campgrounds too but price may be higher there.

This site might be a little helpful....
http://www.usepropane.com/find/?zipcode=Enter+ZIP+Code


----------

